# Emploer Sponsership for Carpenters Needed!!



## James&Jenny (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Myself and my wife are living in Perth WA on a working holiday visa and i am looking for employer sponsorship so that we can stay.

I am a fully qualified carpenter with 11 years experience in all aspects of the trade and wondered if any one knows of companies that would offer this in Perth or surrounding areas or how i can go about finding out.


Any help would be grate,

Regards
James & Jenny


----------



## vadym (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi James
My name is Vadym I'm from the Ukraine originally and currently living in England. Im a carpenter as well and want to try out living in Australia. How is it for a trades person in the country? Is it difficult to find a job at all?
Thank you


----------



## cosler (Sep 19, 2011)

This is all interesting stuff. I lived in Australia for a year and I'm a carpenter. I went on a working holiday visa and found it very easy to get building work around the east coast but getting sponsored is extremely hard. I'm currently applying for a propper work/ permanent visa to get back over. Which is a lot easier to get hold of if you have the money than find sponsorship. Hope this helps


----------

